# Use It As A Plotter?



## speedre9 (May 9, 2015)

Just how can I use my gantry as a pen plotter?
How to set the Z to drag the pen tip, and can I use a felt tip pen?
Anybody know how to do this??


----------



## JimDawson (May 9, 2015)

Make a spring loaded pen holder, that will take up the minor variations in the surface.  I felt tip should work fine.  Maybe experiment with some different pens.


----------



## speedre9 (May 9, 2015)

O.K. What about Z setting, do I just make it at a phantom material height of "0", or +0.005" ?
That's the thing that vexes me.


----------



## JimDawson (May 9, 2015)

Set your Z zero to the table.  Then in the G-code set the Z ''cutting'' height to 0.  An engraving profile  would work well for drawings I would think.  If your paper is normal thickness of about 0.003, that would give about the right amount of pressure.  I had a thought about pens, there some ceramic tip markers that might work well.  I really think the key is a lightly spring loaded pen.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 9, 2015)

speedre9 said:


> O.K. What about Z setting, do I just make it at a phantom material height of "0", or +0.005" ?
> That's the thing that vexes me.


If it is spring loaded, you will want to set slightly negative.  Use a light spring.

See some of the recent You Tube videos from NYC CNC.  He has been working on a very similar project.  He is currently building his Mark II version.


----------



## countryguy (May 9, 2015)

Good thread!  I did this with my engraver setup for the air pencil.   Nothing elaborate. More or less chucked up a piece of led pencil and drew what I planned to engrace. The spring part is probably the part you'll mess w/ most.  I did to get the Engraver happy?  But I'm such a newb.  

   If you come up w/ something on your own and easy to make I'd be very interested.  Another toy for the shelf when I need it!   thanks for posting. 
CG .


----------



## speedre9 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm thinking up a not to difficult holder soon.


----------



## uncle harry (May 10, 2015)

speedre9 said:


> Just how can I use my gantry as a pen plotter?
> How to set the Z to drag the pen tip, and can I use a felt tip pen?
> Anybody know how to do this??



You could use an AIRPEL air cylinder to provide low & variable down pressure as well as retraction. They have a glass cylinder wall and have very low stiction.  I believe they are made by AIRPOT. They use low pressure & like clean air.

EDIT: I just searched ebay & found many airpel cylinders ranging from $5.00 and up. A small reglator, a valve & some tubing would complete the component needs.


----------

